# 2002 HYUNDAI ELANTRA



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

I bought a 2005 Ford F150 Supercrew in the thought that i would get to drive it and put a phat system in it. Married life equasion steps in and I get her old car, the 2002 Hyundai Elantra. So I put the system in that car too, but my way:
Alpine CDA-7894 headunit
Cadence TXA-6004 4 ch amp (yes the real ones) in the trunk
Illusion Audio IM-6 6.5" Midbass drivers in the doors
Aurasound NSW2-326-8A 2" Titanium dome mids in the dash flush
Naxa 1.5NR 1.5" silk dome tweeters in the a pillars
Fusion EN-SW-12ES 12" 4 ohm subwoofer in a down fire in the trunk
Monster cap 1 farad cap
Raamaudio 72 sq. feet of BXT liner
Raamaudio 4 yards of Ensolite
Compu-Star 2WSHLCDA Security/pager system 
its a start


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

http://i354.photobucket.com/albums/r410/sq4me2/th_02ELANTRADIAGRAM.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

http://i354.photobucket.com/albums/r410/sq4me2/02ELANTRADIAGRAM.jpg


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

http://i354.photobucket.com/albums/r410/sq4me2/dogoutthewindow2.jpg"]


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

[/IMG]

here the Aurasound 2" drivers installed where my defroster vents used to be. i shaved out the vent and then wrapped it metal speaker grill and then mounted the driver from below. i am waiting for my CDT tw25 silks to come in but it sounds great without it.











the start of the amp rack which will be glassed in like my old ride


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

as i did in my corolla 


















i will do the same in the corner of the elantra and for now i am using an underdog sub.









Seriously this driver slams out the bass and now that i have a subsonic filter (built in my cadence) it really hammers out even to steely dan


----------



## placenta (Feb 2, 2008)

Underdog might be the new Funky Pup


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

I purchased a Rockford Driver today. P3D210 Dual 2 ohm sub









I thought about 12", 15" and even 4 8" and settle with what I have had success with. 10" dvc drivers


----------



## quest51210 (Dec 27, 2007)

sorry you got the girl car...at least the audio somewhat makes up for it, good job!


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

How are those Illusion Audios working out for you? I have the same pair but I have yet to install them.


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

they feel like they need an enclosure. my doors are double Bxt deadoned and i have the ensolite as well and i sealed up the door pretty good. i might try those foam baffles to see if that helps


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

Girl car? What? its true, i bought a 2005 F150 supercrew and beefed it up and now i have her car and she drives my truck. Her logic is i drive further to work than she does. I'm making the best of it


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

well here are some updated pix of my car


[EMAIL="http://i354.photobucket.com/albums/r410/sq4me2/2002%20Elantra%20build/ampside.jpg

http://i354.photobucket.com/albums/r410/sq4me2/2002%20Elantra%20build/100_2160.jpg

http://i354.photobucket.com/albums/r410/sq4me2/2002%20Elantra%20build/100_2172.jpg

http://i354.photobucket.com/albums/r410/sq4me2/2002%20Elantra%20build/100_2162.jpg


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

use IMG tags for posting pics

like this:


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

cool it works better that way


----------



## brandont (Apr 22, 2005)

Nice job, the sub enclosure looks like a Heavy Duty Fsctory Upgrade


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

i recarpeted the entire trunk so the sub enclosure work and the amp rack and 110 power would all look factory. for the forming of the box and amp section i used 101 dalmations white fleece. i used to use t-shirts or grill clothe but it takes so long to build it up and it shrinks more too.


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

almost there and on the right i had a bit of a space to seal between the carpet and the box, its all good now. the next pix will be of me building up my Aura 2" mids and my CDT tw25s tweets in the pillars by the windshield


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

finally ordered my new amps. my cadence txa6004 is in the classifieds for sale. it works great and looks good too i just want more. the new amps are a pair of pioneer premier prs-d2100t amps. i have never had a pioneer amp before. there were alot of other choices, but these stacked up the best for the money and space. also draw less current too.

http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_9355_Pioneer+Premier+PRS-D2100T.html


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

I have done alot since i last lisited here:
changed my amps to the pioneer premier prsd2100t amps, finished my a pilars, added 8" rockford woofers to my doors and a whole host of other things. come check it out
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3809177


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

> I was orignally gonna fiberglass this and then I decided no.


LOL...I think this just sums up all your installs. You have no business installing, If that was my car I would have made you PAY ME for this install. Who the hell just bondo's over foam, there is no strength!!


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

You should mold everything into the trunk by slathering bondo all over the stock carpet,Like you did with the BMW :laugh:


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

RiverMacomber
This is Peter Euro worthy


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

MaXaZoR said:


> LOL...I think this just sums up all your installs. You have no business installing, If that was my car I would have made you PAY ME for this install. Who the hell just bondo's over foam, there is no strength!!


it doesn't need to be strong. the plastic door panel isn't strong. lets see your work cocksucker!


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

tinctorus said:


> You should mold everything into the trunk by slathering bondo all over the stock carpet,Like you did with the BMW :laugh:


i removed the entire trunk of the bmw and built a new one stupid. I made all the panels by hand in the bimmer trunk. the box had no leaks and the finish the way i left it works well. the door panels in my car hit nicely and look great and are tough too. yes i put bondo over foam thick as it was the best solution. Fiberglass will never stick to plastic. the guys at mobile solutions know that as well. I found a cheap easy solution and it works so sell i did both doors. 

the only thing i have learned on this forum is:
alot of haters
jealousy runs rampet
ALL NEGATIVITY... ALL THE TIME
all opinions and low amounts of "money where your mouth is"

not one person asked how it sounds or the tools i used. All negative, i feel sorry for all of you and forgive you for your weakness to trample people at will. Must be alot of religious people here and republicans.


----------



## maxxis (Jun 10, 2008)

Bondo over foam might seem like the right thing at the time but what happens down the line? The bondo will crack. 

What you did was create a cosmetic panel from what is essentially plaster. Bondo is used for finishing and not to build things. 

Fiberglass easily sticks to plastic if you know what you are doing. 

Oh well. Each to his own.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

> the only thing i have learned on this forum is:
> alot of haters
> jealousy runs rampet
> ALL NEGATIVITY... ALL THE TIME
> all opinions and low amounts of "money where your mouth is"



I will strongly disagree with this comment, alot of the comments you see on OP's install boards are generally very well recieved and complimentery. Most times comments will point out areas that need attention and how to do something quickier or cheaper. We "TRIED" to do that with your BMW install, but your head was already filled and therefor you could not comprehend what we were trying to teach you how to do it right. Personally I learn something new everyday on this thread, as I'm sure many other people do. Instead you learned the hard way, didn't get paid, and left with "Worst Install of the Year" thread. I wish you the best I really do, and I hope you open yourself to new ideas in the future instead of your way or the highway.


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

MaXaZoR said:


> I will strongly disagree with this comment, alot of the comments you see on OP's install boards are generally very well recieved and complimentery. Most times comments will point out areas that need attention and how to do something quickier or cheaper. We "TRIED" to do that with your BMW install, but your head was already filled and therefor you could not comprehend what we were trying to teach you how to do it right. Personally I learn something new everyday on this thread, as I'm sure many other people do. Instead you learned the hard way, didn't get paid, and left with "Worst Install of the Year" thread. I wish you the best I really do, and I hope you open yourself to new ideas in the future instead of your way or the highway.


Seriously...

This forum is BRUTALY HONEST......

They will either tell you hey man that looks GREAT, OR they will say you shouldn't be installing toilet paper onto the dispenser, PLAIN AND SIMPLE.

And this guy's work should hopefully help people with what NOT to do...He cant seem to realize that bondo IS NOT STRUCTURAL it is merely to fill small hole,divot's and low spot's....


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

SQ4ME2 said:


> it doesn't need to be strong. the plastic door panel isn't strong.


Why not put the sub in a cardboard box in the trunk? 8" subs in the doors don't need a solid mount yet you stack *3* sections of 3/4" MDF for the 12" sub in the back AND fiberglass the enclosure??? Wtf! 

I guess I (among others) don't understand why you wouldn't fiberglass them when the trunk was already fiberglassed...?



SQ4ME2 said:


> the only thing i have learned on this forum is:
> alot of haters
> jealousy runs rampet
> ALL NEGATIVITY... ALL THE TIME
> ...


-Calling people "haters" is another way to say "I'm awesome but you don't see the magnitude of my awesomeness"
-What am I jealous of, exactly? I got a car...got a stereo...got new, better stuff waiting for spring... 
-Negativity? Huh?
-We amateurs don't have to "put up or shut up" since we only work on our own cars and don't claim to be pros. I could drive with no door panels if I put 8s in my door...would your customers be OK with that?

As for the last comment...  Pure ignorance and immaturity.

I had positive comments about the trunk but those would stoke your ego too much. I would have stayed out of here, but this was just too much. DIYMA ftw.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

I can honestly say that this board unlike many others
has the most well rounded level headed posters that
one could hope to find. If you think these guys are
brutal you should venture over to CARAUDIO.com. I
came here due to that very fact. I read your last build
thread, and along with this one and would have thought
that by now you would learn proper technique. Needless
to say all the constructive criticism has gone in one ear
and right out the other. I really think from your perspective
it comes across as being harsh; due in part that you aren't
open to really learning a trade that you have passion for. At
my age and having been in this hobby for over 20 years can
still admit that in no way do I know half as much as many of
these guys. That is why I'm hear, to learn, and share in my
hobby.

So, go back, reread posts from these guys; but do so with
the intent on learning rather than throwing up guard and 
taking a defensive posture. I can assure you that you wont
find one post that is negative, before you replied with attitude.
Then and only then you'll see where your at fault.

Now having said all that be proactive and Google how to 
work with fiberglass, or fiberglass subwoofer enclosure
tutorials. Read for yourself how things should be done. I can
guarantee that you will come away from it with new and better
idea's, how to use the proper materials and techniques. Your
"customers" word of mouth having done a proper install will
tell others. Then you'll perhaps gain some pretty loyal 
customers, along with more money in your pocket.....

If you have any questions or want an opinion I would gladly
help you, just send me a PM.

Best of luck


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> I can honestly say that this board unlike many others
> has the most well rounded level headed posters that
> one could hope to find. If you think these guys are
> brutal you should venture over to CARAUDIO.com. I
> ...


Agreed...

I have been doing this as a profession for nearly 11 years and you know what??? EVERY DAY I LEARN SOMETHING NEW.

ESPECIALLY from the guy's on this site...Granted they CAN come off VERY harsh "as can I" but I will tell you take it for what it's worth because there are some guy's on this forum THAT WILL BLOW YOUR MIND with the amount of knowledge they have....

Plain and simple though, YOU need to learn PROPER use of the material's you are "trying" to use and stop coming off as a know it all asshat, when in fact your skills show you know VERY LITTLE about proper use of bondo OR fiberglass for that matter....
Flyonwall this wasn't directed at you I just used your quote since I agreed with alot of it.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Flyonwall this wasn't directed at you I just used your quote since I agreed with alot of it. 

No worries, I didn't take it that way at all....
Cheers


----------

